# Buying a Colour Printer under 5k



## Dr. House (Sep 10, 2015)

I am in urgent need to buy a good printer for normal printing notes and to print photographs from my DSLR. My budget is around 5k. Please suggest me asap.


----------



## Dr. House (Sep 11, 2015)




----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 11, 2015)

Dr. House said:


> I am in urgent need to buy a good printer for normal printing notes and to print photographs from my DSLR. My budget is around 5k. Please suggest me asap.



OP What kind of notes? Money or what? Are you doing any money laundering or what? Just kidding...

Epson L130 Single Function Color Printer -6759.


Link:Epson L130 Single Function Color Printer Price: Buy Epson L130 Single Function Color Printer Online in India - Infibeam.com


----------



## Dr. House (Sep 12, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> OP What kind of notes? Money or what? Are you doing any money laundering or what? Just kidding...
> 
> Epson L130 Single Function Color Printer -6759.
> 
> ...



Lol! For making notes related to my medical research and thesis on A4 paper. Plus hand sized photographs for my DSLR. This Epson looks nice but out of my budget.


----------



## satinder (Sep 13, 2015)

Dr. House said:


> I am in urgent need to buy a good printer for normal printing notes and to print photographs from my DSLR. My budget is around 5k. Please suggest me asap.


For black n white notes
Get HP printer 1020 with 12A cartridge.
You can get 2nd hand printers also at 60% of new ones.
Pictures for dslr should cost less when you give it to a good lab with bulk quantity.
Coloured printers are not worth buying if you are bot using them regular.

I have thrown one such printer.


----------



## Dr. House (Sep 14, 2015)

satinder said:


> For black n white notes
> Get HP printer 1020 with 12A cartridge.
> You can get 2nd hand printers also at 60% of new ones.
> Pictures for dslr should cost less when you give it to a good lab with bulk quantity.
> ...



My use is mostly for making black and white notes and printing 3-4 photos a months colour print from DSLR. I can not exceed my budget I need to in 4-5k INR first hand.


----------



## patkim (Sep 14, 2015)

As per my understanding for photo printing it's better if the printer supports 'Borderless Printing'
 If I am correct, printer that does not support borderless is going to leave margin around the print. For A4 general documents is does not matter but for photos like 5x7 inch size etc it might.  Also look for printer that supports borderless. They are relatively expensive but might find some deal online.


----------



## satinder (Sep 14, 2015)

Dr. House said:


> My use is mostly for making black and white notes and printing 3-4 photos a months colour print from DSLR. I can not exceed my budget I need to in 4-5k INR first hand.


Better buy 2nd Hand  HP1020 second hand printer.
It will be available easily for 4-5k depends on conditions. 

Colour Prints are better given to Lab.

This way you can justify your decision.


----------



## Dr. House (Sep 15, 2015)

satinder said:


> Better buy 2nd Hand  HP1020 second hand printer.
> It will be available easily for 4-5k depends on conditions.
> 
> Colour Prints are better given to Lab.
> ...


I will only buy first hand, not looking for a second hand printer. If I only use printer for normal notes printing then which is the best in 4-5k?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 16, 2015)

Dr. House said:


> I will only buy first hand, not looking for a second hand printer. If I only use printer for normal notes printing then which is the best in 4-5k?



HP Deskjet 3545e All-In-One Inkjet Printer -5900. (Wireless Printing)

Link:HP Deskjet Ink Advantage 3545e All-in-One Printer Price in India: Buy Online on Snapdeal


----------



## Dr. House (Apr 3, 2016)

*URGENT*

What are the advantages of* HP Deskjet Ink Advantage 3545 All-in-One Printe*r over *Canon Pixma E460  *
HP Deskjet Ink Advantage 3545 All-in-One Printer - Buy HP Deskjet Ink Advantage 3545 All-in-One Printer Online at Low Price in India - Snapdeal 
over 
Canon Pixma E460 Wireless Print,Scan,Copy & Cloud Print Color Inkjet Printer - Buy Canon Pixma E460 Wireless Print,Scan,Copy & Cloud Print Color Inkjet Printer Online at Low Price in India - Snapdeal ???


----------



## ico (Apr 3, 2016)

Dr. House said:


> *URGENT*
> 
> What are the advantages of* HP Deskjet Ink Advantage 3545 All-in-One Printe*r over *Canon Pixma E460  *
> HP Deskjet Ink Advantage 3545 All-in-One Printer - Buy HP Deskjet Ink Advantage 3545 All-in-One Printer Online at Low Price in India - Snapdeal
> ...



Advantage of HP would be seamless Linux support.


----------



## Dr. House (Apr 4, 2016)

ico said:


> Advantage of HP would be seamless Linux support.



I am not a linux user at all. Windows 10 and Mac OS X only. Should I save 2k and get Canon E460 or hp has some other advantages?


----------



## quicky008 (Apr 6, 2016)

Afaik hp's ink catridges are somewhat cheaper as compared to canon's,i suggest you do some research about the pros and cons of both the printers and then go for the one which best suits your requirements.


----------



## Dr. House (Apr 6, 2016)

quicky008 said:


> Afaik hp's ink catridges are somewhat cheaper as compared to canon's,i suggest you do some research about the pros and cons of both the printers and then go for the one which best suits your requirements.



That's what I am doing here. I need someone who tells me about these printers pros and cons. Although the canon E460 was available for 3,300 INR so ordered on COD. Still not sure should I buy it or not.


----------



## ico (Apr 8, 2016)

Why not look for Epson printers which have a CISS? Continuous Ink Supply System.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Apr 8, 2016)

Don't buy Epson
Go with Canon CISS way better than Epson


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr. House (Apr 9, 2016)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Don't buy Epson
> Go with Canon CISS way better than Epson
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Alright! I also trust canon, it has many service centers in my region. I am going with canon E460 all in one costing almost half of MRP (paying Rs.3,300) on snapdeal offer.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Apr 9, 2016)

Dr. House said:


> Alright! I also trust canon, it has many service centers in my region. I am going with canon E460 all in one costing almost half of MRP (paying Rs.3,300) on snapdeal offer.



Contact canon.
Ask them if CISS is supported for E480.
They charge around 1200/- to 1500/- for CISS but it's pretty solid.Better than Epson


----------



## Dr. House (Apr 9, 2016)

ico said:


> Why not look for Epson printers which have a CISS? Continuous Ink Supply System.



Hey ICO! If I go for Epson as they also provide good onsite service, I confirmed. Which model should I go with L220 or some other?


----------



## ico (Apr 10, 2016)

Dr. House said:


> Hey ICO! If I go for Epson as they also provide good onsite service, I confirmed. Which model should I go with L220 or some other?


L220 seems expensive.


----------



## Dr. House (May 23, 2016)

May I know what are the pros of Epson L220 over HP Deskjet Ink Advantage 4515 all in one?


----------

